# DIYorDie subscription worth it?



## aktorsyl (25/4/17)

I'm curious - do any of you have a DIYorDie membership (I believe it's $3 per month or something?) and if so, would you recommend it?


----------



## zandernwn (26/4/17)

Depends on your level of skill I suppose. The focus really is for beginners up to skilled level mixers. I think once you need to go a bit more advanced then I find better value in podcasts and the REDDIT. Is it worth it? I still have mine and I keep the solely for the flavor notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> Depends on your level of skill I suppose. The focus really is for beginners up to skilled level mixers. I think once you need to go a bit more advanced then I find better value in podcasts and the REDDIT. Is it worth it? I still have mine and I keep the solely for the flavor notes.


I must say the Flavourbook is great - just wish it had more flavours in it, but I suppose that'll come. Those that are there I find extremely helpful.


----------



## zandernwn (26/4/17)

it ramping up pretty well now that there are more authors.


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/4/17)

Yes, def worth it. The flavour notes and monthly newsletter thingy are valuable tools if you want to start making your own recipes. Nice insights, etc. You can go on trial and then decide.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (27/4/17)

Imo ... not . Maybe one month to get info. Flavourbook is extremely limited . Recipe nice but available everywhere else . Just my two cents

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (28/4/17)

I've been wondering the very same thing. I am actually just about to sign up via PayPal now. Might as well give it a shot at its only $3. I'm doing this on your recommendation @Rude Rudi so if it sucks I will hold you responsible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/4/17)

Caveman said:


> I've been wondering the very same thing. I am actually just about to sign up via PayPal now. Might as well give it a shot at its only $3. I'm doing this on your recommendation @Rude Rudi so if it sucks I will hold you responsible



Sure!!! LOL


----------

